# Fly me to the moon



## lostprophet (Feb 12, 2008)

just a grab shot while I was photographing Red Kites
*
CLICK IMAGE FOR HIGH RES



*


----------



## duncanp (Feb 12, 2008)

300 with 2x?   great shot man


----------



## bhop (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice one.


----------



## logan9967 (Feb 12, 2008)

yeah very cool, right place at the right time with the right equipment! score!


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 12, 2008)

yes, that is nice 

and at least _that _plane is in the air ....


----------



## Tangerini (Feb 12, 2008)

Woah.  LP that's fantastic!  It almost doesn't even look real.


----------



## Puscas (Feb 12, 2008)

that's a great one. I love how thin (if you know what I mean) everything is. like a light drawing in the sky. Nice.





pascal


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 12, 2008)

cheers everyone.

Spot on Duncan, the good ol' 300mm + 2x extender. It's what dreams are made of


----------



## Becky (Feb 12, 2008)

Seriously dreamy awesome shot!


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 12, 2008)

That is a phenomenal capture!


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 13, 2008)

The high res version is a hundred times nicer, even! A very wow-y photo. Ach, to have the right equipment ... *wistful* ... it *is* the equipment, after all, that take the photos, isn't it? Aren't we saying so right here on TPF all the time? *dreaming* ...


----------



## danir (Feb 13, 2008)

Fantastic.
Should have waited for the red kite to join in 

Dani.


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 13, 2008)

Becky said:


> Seriously dreamy awesome shot!



cheers 



lifeafter2am said:


> That is a phenomenal capture!



many thanks



LaFoto said:


> The high res version is a hundred times nicer, even! A very wow-y photo. Ach, to have the right equipment ... *wistful* ... it *is* the equipment, after all, that take the photos, isn't it? Aren't we saying so right here on TPF all the time? *dreaming* ...



I've always said its the equipment that counts and anyone who says its all down to the photographer is just trying to make themselves feel better



danir said:


> Fantastic.
> Should have waited for the red kite to join in
> 
> Dani.



now that would of be great!


----------



## DPW2007 (Feb 13, 2008)

Fantastic capture!

One in a billion that one, very well caught!!

David


----------



## Rachelsne (Feb 13, 2008)

Oohhh I like!


----------



## MissMia (Feb 13, 2008)

Awesome capture!


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 13, 2008)

DPW2007 said:


> Fantastic capture!
> 
> One in a billion that one, very well caught!!
> 
> David



oh, come on, he just told this otter of a pilot to fly closer to the moon. So this is all just set up.


----------



## DPW2007 (Feb 13, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> oh, come on, he just told this otter of a pilot to fly closer to the moon. So this is all just set up.



I didn't know it was a set up... didn't look like it to me.

David


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 13, 2008)

DPW2007 said:


> I didn't know it was a set up... didn't look like it to me.
> 
> David



But you know these otters are just everywhere!


----------



## the real slim aidy (Feb 13, 2008)

lol @ the 300 with 2x. Great shot


----------



## CanadianMe (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice shoot, the plane also looks almost translucent.


----------



## SamGuss (Feb 13, 2008)

Fantastic picture!

Sam


----------



## BNSF4924 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thats an awsome picture, I love it.


----------



## Ronman (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow, that's very cool.


----------



## Jamiebear (Feb 13, 2008)

Love this!!!!


----------



## notelliot (Feb 13, 2008)

so simple. but at the same time it's definitely not. 

good work.


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 14, 2008)

bloody hell! why can't my threads in landscape/nature get this many replies 

cheers everyone


----------



## cameramike (Feb 14, 2008)

great shot lp, looks like something that you would find on a billboard


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 15, 2008)

cheers


----------



## GwHizzKid (Feb 15, 2008)

great shot


----------



## ClarkKent (Feb 15, 2008)

Holy smokers....thats a great shot!


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 16, 2008)

many many thanks


----------

